# Preventing new users from posting links...



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Would that cut down on some of the spammers?

C


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Good idea me thinks.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Requesting this feature again... Many other sites prohibit new users from posting pictures or links. And links aren't commonly used in these forums anyway.

C


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a feature enabled that is supposed to do this, but some keep getting through for some reason. I have to troubleshoot it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks! I see blank messages that look like the spammer's work.

C


----------

